# Let's see your LAB



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

Here is both of them together after a weekend hunt this year.



This was earlier that day.


This was me and my new pup after Branta pointed me into a new spot, back in October 2004.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

"Michigan Bluebill Gunner" @ 10 wks










1.5 years


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

Here's the site with Cody's (AKA The Man) web site

http://www.freewebs.com/jydog/


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Kari's Hilderific Hunter "Hilde" YLF, 6 years old. 50lbs



















And her Pretty little sister.

Bella's Betsie River Red Bomber "Bella" 3 years old 50lbs YLF



















Some "Team Red" shots.





















I dont trial my dogs just hunt birds a lot, but we do compete in the RGS Trial's series.

2007 State of Michigan Ruffed Grouse Society Gun Dog of the YEAR










1st Place Bella, 2nd Place Hilde


----------



## Remnar (Jun 23, 2004)

Here's a few of my hunting buddy.

HR Blue Skys Chasing the River AKA Chase

Chase started chasing phesants and chukars last winter. We ran hunt tests this sprig and summer and received his HR title. This fall has been his first duck season. He did well and I had an absolute blast hunting with him. Looking forward to many more fun times hunting and training.


Chase Michigan 2006



















Chase in Manitoba 2007






















Chase in Arkansas 2007



















Remnar


----------



## Big Daddy Benelli (Dec 13, 2004)

Dakota 7 Yrs with a Limit



Dakota with my double of Old Squaws 5 Yrs old


----------



## gamechaser (Jan 4, 2007)

This too is a Hunter Marsh pup will be 8 weeks on 12/31.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Meet Liberty....A Christmas gift to the wife.....Born 9/11










Mark


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Woody80 (Oct 18, 2000)

Missy at 9 months - Our first mallard ever!!!


----------



## Shootemintheface (Nov 7, 2007)

Gracie (the piglet) at 10 months, dreaming of ducks...and smelly boots!


----------



## gamechaser (Jan 4, 2007)

This is Hunter's Marsh Lumber Jack at 7 1/2 weeks!




















A little puppy training there,


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Tess at 9 month's, power chewer big time.......


----------



## swish (Jul 18, 2006)

here's a pic of my 2,Harley's fit to be tyed and Ripley's wild goose Jack


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

This is my girl Boo. I got her just before deer rifle season. She is a little over a year and a half old. I have no idea if she will hunt as she doesnt appear to have any training for it. I am no dog trainer but I will be working with her this spring and summer. She will never be an award winner but if she will go after a bird or two for me I will be happy. Even if she doesn't work out for hunting, she is an awesome pet.


----------



## DiptheNet (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## GHOAT (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't know about you guys, but that looks like photoshop to me.


----------



## DiptheNet (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Heres my lab pup Sadie,,,,, Hell on wheels!!!! January 7th she'll be three months old....









Just out of sheer amazement,,,,, how did you guys with pups by the xmas tree keep your tree looking so nice????? Everytime we would turn around, Sadie had another ornament tore off and was tearing it up,,,, not to mention branches.

The bottom 1/4 of our tree this year was bare!!!!


----------



## maximus (Mar 1, 2004)

Maddex just turned 4. By the way it was 17 degrees that day...hence my outfit...lol
Also ignore the date on the photo. I never reset after changing batteries. I know I would hear all about it if I didnt say something.


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

MichiganMark said:


> Just wanted to pass on good product info for your lab.
> I have tried (4) different brushes, combs etc. until I tried the Furminator, and it works just like the videos on their website. I bought it at the local pet supply store and it was expensive, $60 for the 4" blade, but I'm telling you it works great.
> 
> Just a FYI
> ...


 
Check ebay for these things, they go a lot cheaper on there.


----------

